

Vandalize your GitHub wall with Git-Art - bitmilitia
https://github.com/mikegroseclose/git-art

======
MalcolmDiggs
Love it. I've always felt like my github wall was misleadingly sparse (since
the vast majority of my work is in private repos). This is a nice way to add
some flavor.

------
talisker
Debate could be had as to whether you should be allowed to modify your GitHub
history like this. Personally, I think its a good thing.

~~~
bitmilitia
I had similar thoughts when creating this, but in the end I felt like it would
promote using GitHub as a place where you keep your toolboox / have fun - and
less a place where recruiters will blindly look at your "streak" count to
decide whether you are a good developer or not.

------
zalgo
Keeping bad recruiters away from our GitHub accounts one picture at a time.

